# Buying in Vilamarxant



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are buying a property in Vilamarxant near Valencia. Anyone live in the area and could give me any info regarding living there ie bars, restaurants, expats groups etc ? Before we make a final decision.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

There are Brits all over the area, from Catadau (that you asked about) to Lliria and beyond. There are a few Faceache groups for the general Valencia area and more localised ones for the surrounding towns.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

So, no answer was the stern reply....Not surprising really given that so far you have asked about
Villamarxant, Catadau, Lliria area generally, Cantoria, South of France, Cyprus, Catalonia, North of Barcelona, Arboleas, Albox, Almeria, Zurgena, Xabia and Sax (sorry if I missed any) with lttle in the way of response once others have answered your questions.
I see that Tebo53 has also noticed this trend


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Relyat you are obviously very opinionated. I thought that part of this forum was to give help and advice to people apparently not!! You seem have too much time on your hands if you are going back through old posts of mine. We have now bought in Vilamarxant and are very happy with the house and the area it is in. So thanks for your comments which were of no help to me or anyone else!!!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Always happy to help !


----------



## sebastianredondo (May 17, 2018)

That area is very quiet during most of the year, with more activity in summer. In summer there are both Spanish and foreign tourists. In general, throughout the Valencian coast you can find leisure activities and foreign people with whom to talk and make plans.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks for your reply Sebastiaredondo we are wanting a quiet area away from the crowds and the touristy area. The house is in the countryside but not too far from the coast and restaurants near Lliria!


----------

